# help figuring sides of an octagon



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

This is half of 14 sides and for it to work you don't count the 8" walls, 7 feet to each point.


It fits your specs except for the outer wall that is parallel to the building will not be 7', it will be 6'10". Will not work with a 7' parallel wall and be perfect.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

PDF here


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

O.K.....Someone owes Wallmaxx some money...


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! thats exactly what I had in mind:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I stand corrected, Wallmax, - - I should have drawn it out on paper in the first place, - - I used the formula for 16 sides, - - mistakingly allowing those two 8"ers to confuse me into thinking they, too, were 'chords', - - anyway . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## pkp (Oct 10, 2007)

Joe Wood said:


> Here's a polygon calculator that might help you out.
> 
> 
> here's another ..


Oh man I wish I knew that site existed last Christmas. I had a 6 sided hole that I wanted to put a spiral staircase into, 12 treads per revolution. It took me like 3 hours to do all the trig. Fit perfect when I was done though!


----------

